# New Bass From Brice: Now With Trem



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 19, 2011)

Brice HXB-405 Trem Black Bubings 5-String at RondoMusic.com

Looks hot! I thinking of getting a bass in a few months, if this is still up, I think this is what I'll get!

Has anyone used the Hipshot bass trem? How is it tuning stability wise?


----------



## Origin (Mar 20, 2011)

I love how it says it has a Bubings finish and a string-thru bridge.  But seriously, looks damn cool. I very rarely see a trem bass, let alone one that's affordable.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 21, 2011)

Kurt is a notorious copy-paster. 

That said, can't blame him, with the rate at which new models are released.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 21, 2011)

Pretty sweet. I'd like to see a 4 string version.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice. What I find particularly amusing is that the 5-string hipshot bass tremolo retails for close to what a Brice 5-string bass costs without it.


----------



## ApteraBassist (Mar 21, 2011)

I've never used a hipshot trem, but my bass has one made by Kahler and it works amazingly good. I got it for about 250 bucks. it stays in tune great while playing our even just letting it sit for months. depending on how you tune though you may have to lighten up your string gauge, otherwise the tension pulls the bridge forward. there arent any springs you can tighten or loosen like there are on a floyd rose...

Edit: mine is a 6 string


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 21, 2011)

Man, why'd they have to put it on their ugliest bass. 

I'd love to see one on one of their J-Bass copies. That price is stellar.


----------



## ApteraBassist (Mar 21, 2011)

my guess is they figure people who're buying J-basses would be playing in the background enough to not wanna whammy


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't know what it is, but after owning countless Music Man, Ibanez (MIJ), Carvins, G&Ls (USA), etc. I always come back to the classic Jazz Bass (though, typically not Fender).


----------



## ApteraBassist (Mar 21, 2011)

sounds like you've got the cash to not be a brice customer then =p


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 21, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't know what it is, but after owning countless Music Man, Ibanez (MIJ), Carvins, G&Ls (USA), etc. I always come back to the classic Jazz Bass (though, typically not Fender).



Meh, I prefer P-basses and Stingrays myself. These dual-soapbar active-loaded basses can sound pretty nice though, especially in heavier contexts.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 21, 2011)

ApteraBassist said:


> sounds like you've got the cash to not be a brice customer then =p



I have a soft spot for cheap, project basses. Especially those in the Fender vein. 




TemjinStrife said:


> Meh, I prefer P-basses and Stingrays myself. These dual-soapbar active-loaded basses can sound pretty nice though, especially in heavier contexts.



To each their own, I did REALLY like the Stingray 5 I had, something about it. It had so much more "umph" than the Stingray 4 and Sterling I had. Looking back I wish I held onto it. I have nothing against active, dual-bar beasts, in fact I've owned two Brice HXBs, I just thought they look pretty damn ugly.  As for the Ibanez SRs, loved the feel, but never really loved the tone right away, the opposite goes for the Carvins, I loved the tones but never dug the neck shapes.

Though really, I want to try out one of the Hipshots on a bass. I tried ordering one of the Washburn Bantams with them at MF but missed it by about an hour, at least that's what the sales rep told me. I don't want to hack apart any of my basses to find out if I like it or not. 

I guess we'll see if I can get over the looks by Friday.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Mar 21, 2011)

Eh. I really don't like the sound of a P, nor the feel of a J. I've never played a Stingray, and I have no desire to. They sound fine to me...I'm just not interested.

Aside from tone and ergonomics, I really can't stand the big, clumsy look of Fender basses.

I'd rather have something that looks more like the Brice.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 21, 2011)

HaMMerHeD said:


> Eh. I really don't like the sound of a P, nor the feel of a J.



Then slap a P-neck on a J-body.  

I get what you're saying, and for years I never really liked the Fender designs (any of them, including ones without "Fender" on the headstock), but over time I just grew to love them.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Mar 21, 2011)

Yep. That's why companies like Brice, Ibanez, ESP, Schecter, Dean, etc. (ad infinitum) exist. There is no one-size-fits-all bass.


----------



## MetalGravy (Mar 21, 2011)

Dammit Kurt, I _do not_ need a new bass right now. Hopefully, the strings are too close together for me to want to buy one


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 21, 2011)

I kind of want an SR505 or similar simply because I like tight string spacing. But I doubt it'll beat out my Ric for grind and thump, or the low B on my Dingwall. I really can't justify a trem-equipped bass, but it'd be fun to have.


----------



## ApteraBassist (Mar 22, 2011)

you can just put a trem on a bass you already like...


----------

